# Anybody else doing Jeremiah Bishop's Alpine Loop Gran Fondo?



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

A friend and I are coming down from NYC to VA to participate. We are looking for an A19/20ish (average speed on flat/no wind) group to work with/coordinate.

Feel free to PM me if anyone wants to link up to enjoy sharing/reducing the pain together. We can't wait!


----------

